# Please, be patient:almost an owner of two cockatiels



## Kopciuszek (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi! 
Sorry for my English, it is not my native language so I make mistakes . I'm new here and I guess I will ask you some questions you've already heard. I would be grateful If you can answer me even if you are bored after talking about something so many times. Please, be patient <3. 

I've read many polish resources about parrots and I'm researching english websites right now. I'm going to have a cockatiels, but I still have a problem, moral kind, I suppose. My friend has two young cockatiels (2 months) and she offered me an adoption. Those parrots and their parents are really loved by her, she gives them a lot of time and space. I’m very interested but I have a dilemma. I’ve researched that having two cockatiels means that they will not bond with me and my family. Before that option I considered having only one parrot to spend time with. On the other hand I worry that it will be lonely while I’m not at home and I don’t want it to suffer. So I would like to have a parrot friend but at the same time I want it to be happy and healthy. 
And this is my question: is it true that I do not have a chance to bond with those two parrots if they have each other to play with? Can I interact with them ?
Could you tell me more about your experiences?


----------



## Birds&Boxers (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Kopciuszek! 

There are many members here who have more experience than I do with Cockatiels, but I can tell you that I adopted a bonded pair that were 2-3 years old, and they were both interested in interacting with me. Every bird has a different personality, but I don't think you'll be disappointed, especially since the birds you are considering are so young.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It really all depends on the bird. When I started off with tiels we got two birds each (two for my husband, two for me) and they all bonded to us really well. But my birds were hand fed and very friendly. It may take a little longer to work with them because there are two of them, but it can be done.


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have always kept birds in pairs, and most of them bonded to me. I have a budgie and lovebird who aren't bonded to me, but my cockatiel pair is bonded with me. And my previous birds were bonded with me, and my previous birds were bought together, unlike my cockatiels.

It really depends on the bird as an individual, but cockatiels (like most, if not all parrots) are flock animals, and if you spend time with them, then they will see you as part of the flock and bond.

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## sheikhmz1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hard for hand fed bird to bond with each other

I have problem 
My male masturbates with stick he sits on but always ignores female receptive behaviour


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Hard for hand fed bird to bond with each other
> 
> I have problem
> My male masturbates with stick he sits on but always ignores female receptive behaviour


If you are having an issue with your own bird, please make your own thread about it, thank you.


----------



## Kopciuszek (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you for your responses! Decision has been made - I'm going to adopt those two little cockatiels from my friend. Everything is ready for they arriving, I hope will make a good team.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*almost owner of 2 cockatiels*

Oh good! I am so happy for you! I think you and your family will really enjoy your new feathered family members! I have just one cockatiel and yes, I have felt kind of guilty about keeping him alone. He has bonded with me, but is alone during teh day when I am at work. 
Enjoy your new birds!!!


----------

